# New Puppy - Getting stressed/upset



## WoodyPup (Jun 13, 2019)

Hey!

I've recently got a puppy, he is currently 11 weeks old, we've had him for 4 days.
He is great temperament, doing really well with his toilet training etc.

I know it takes time and persistence for dogs to settle into their new home/routine, but i wanted a bit of advice.

He gets stressed when he isn't with us.
In the kitchen he has his training pads down there, his cage/bed/toys/food & water. We have a baby gate on the kitchen door, I've tried having just the gate shut, and I've also tried having the door shut, he isn't any different with either.
He cries which i know is normal, but the main 'issue' is he gets himself really stressed very quickly, to the point of having diarrhoea everywhere.

I just wondered if there is anything i can do to help him.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

He is a baby who has always had company and has now moved to a new home and lost everything he was used to. Give him the company he needs for now and you can start to build up leaving him when he is more settled into his new home. For nights you can either take him upstairs in a crate or have someone sleep downstairs with him.


----------



## WoodyPup (Jun 13, 2019)

Yeah at night we've had some1 down with him, which is fine. 
I just started putting him in the kitchen with the baby gate shut, just to get him use to being in there. Literally only leaving him there for like 2-5 mins? He can still see us as we are in the room connected to the kitchen.
The issue isn't so much that hes stressed, if some1 knocks at the door for example, and i place him in the kitchen while i answer it, by time i come back, he's diarrhoea everywhere.

I don't want/expect him to stay in the kitchen while i go out or anything, just don't want the poor boy getting ill so fast when i nip to the toilet or something.

EDIT: i'm thinking of moving my Alexa downstairs so i can put the radio on in the kitchen. He can hear the TV from the kitchen but if i put voices on in the room with him it might settle him? IDK


----------



## Louise&Mark (Jun 21, 2019)

Hi,

My pup is the same age, he gets upset if I leave the room. He isn't bothered if anyone else leaves its just me. I have kept him on dry food (Eukanuba) and this seems to be perfect for him. He hasn't had any soft stools due to this so maybe keep yours on dry food for a bit to minimise the accidents and settle his stomach. Its just a though! good luck and hope he settles in.


----------



## Hobbes (Jan 22, 2020)

Hi,

We've had our 12 week old pup for around 10 days and he's exactly the same - absolutely loses it when he's alone (even for 30 seconds) and often has accidents. Did you manage to resolve this with your pup? Ours is doing brilliantly at toilet training otherwise and is acing his puppy school homework but this is really holding us all back a bit at the minute.

Thanks!


----------

